# heard xm in the video arcade last night



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

they where playing xm 20 on 20 then the radio got switched to kiss fm 
the music sounded good too i just stayed in the arcade to listen to xm to while i was playing the slots :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That's nice, but can you spell Philadelphia?


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Here is nyc no one listens to XM. When I go to places they either have FM playing or Muzak.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

reddice said:


> Here is nyc no one listens to XM. When I go to places they either have FM playing or Muzak.


Here "is" nyc?? don't you mean in?? why can't these people proof read

And to follow up on the spelling of Philadelphia............


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

fixed it


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Good job Mike......sorry for the jab.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I always had a problem spelling out Philly until one day I realized Phil Adelphia 

I have never heard XM or Sirius in a commercial setting other then at points of sale. It's either the local FM workday station or at national chains Muzak.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Nov 11, 2004)

reddice said:


> Here is nyc no one listens to XM. When I go to places they either have FM playing or Muzak.


That's not true....
I walked into a pharmacy in the Bronx and they had "The Blend" playing for customer enjoyment.


----------



## CrankyYankee (Feb 19, 2003)

I heard XM at a coffee bar in a mall in New Hampshire a few months ago.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I know that Sirius has a commercial subscription program, so I assume that XM does also. Any business that counts on the local FM station for background music these days is really gambling. If they are caught they could be in deep trouble with the performing rights organizations.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep XM had a Commercial Subscription Plan. It's $28 a month, a few bucks more the Sirius.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Not that it's all that big in the grand scheme of things, but a local shop in Nashua plays XM 47 (Ethel) over their PA. It started out as a head shop back in the 70s but has expanded to have everything from clothing to statues to incense to "marital aids" to bumper stickers to new-age stuff to the biggest collection of swords and knives in the area.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yep XM had a Commercial Subscription Plan. It's $28 a month, a few bucks more the Sirius.


sirius is $24 a month


----------

